# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΣΜΟΣ....ΠΟΣΟ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΕΙ;;;

## gemini

Καλησπέρα,

θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας σχετικά με μία άσχημη κατάσταση που βιώνω τα τελευταία χρόνια. ένα άτομο της οικογενείας μου τα τελευταία χρόνια προτιμά να λύνει τα προβλήματά του με το αλκοόλ. στην αρχή η χρήση ήταν περιορισμένη. το τελευταίο διάστημα όμως, η κατάσταση έχει ξεφύγει. πίνει καθημερινά και σε διάφορες χρονικές στιγμές. Μέχρι που δεν καταλαβαίνει τι κάνει.
το χειρότερο απ' όλα είναι ότι βρίζει, κατηγορεί ανθρώπους που τον έχουν βοηθήσει στη ζώη του και τους κάνει να νιώθουν σαν σκουπίδια!!! ακόμα και όταν είναι νηφάλιος συμπεριφέρεται με άσχημο τρόπο σε κάποια άτομα της οικογένειας λές και φταίνε εκείνα για την κατάστασή του. υποστηρίζει ότι είναι μόνος και ότι δεν έχει κανέναν, ενώ αν προσπαθήσει κάποιος να τον βοηθήσει, αντί για ευχαριστώ παίρνει πίσω προσβολές και βρισιές.
φοβάμαι ότι με τον καιρό θα αρχίσει να γίνεται και επιθετικός.
τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω εγώ από την πλευρά μου για να βοηθήσω; πιστεύεται ότι χρείαζεται βοήθεια ψυχολόγου ή ψυχιάτρου; τα φάρμακα θα ήταν λύση ή θα χειροτερέψουν την κατάστασή;

----------


## RockElCasbah

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα. Καιρό έχω να γράψω για το αλκοόλ, λέω να το κάνω σήμερα. Το θέμα είναι πως θα σου κάνω αρκετές ερωτήσεις που προκύπτουν έτσι κι αλλιώς από αυτά που γράφεις. Δε μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη αλλιώς...

"στην αρχή η χρήση ήταν περιορισμένη.".

Θυμάσαι πώς ξεκίνησε όλο αυτό;... είναι μέλος της οικογένειας που γνωρίζεις πώς βίωσε τα παιδικά του χρόνια;...

"Μέχρι που δεν καταλαβαίνει τι κάνει.".

... μπορείς να φέρεις ένα - δυο παραδείγματα ενδεικτικά;...

"το χειρότερο απ' όλα είναι ότι βρίζει, κατηγορεί ανθρώπους που τον έχουν βοηθήσει στη ζώη του και τους κάνει να νιώθουν σαν σκουπίδια!!!".

... γνωρίζεις τί είδους βοήθεια του προσέφεραν ή πώς τον αντιμετώπιζαν και τί σχέση είχαν μαζί του πριν του προσφέρουν αυτή τη βοήθεια;...

"ακόμα και όταν είναι νηφάλιος συμπεριφέρεται με άσχημο τρόπο σε κάποια άτομα της οικογένειας λές και φταίνε εκείνα για την κατάστασή του".

... διευκρίνησε αν τους συμπεριφερόταν άσχημα και πριν το ποτό...

"υποστηρίζει ότι είναι μόνος και ότι δεν έχει κανέναν, ενώ αν προσπαθήσει κάποιος να τον βοηθήσει, αντί για ευχαριστώ παίρνει πίσω προσβολές και βρισιές.
φοβάμαι ότι με τον καιρό θα αρχίσει να γίνεται και επιθετικός.".

... πολλές γενικότητες, είναι μόνος τελικά;... και η προσπάθεια ανθρώπων να τον βοηθήσουν, έχει να κάνει με γνώση του αλκοολισμού, για με "βοήθεια" χωρίς να ξέρουμε με τί έχουμε να κάνουμε;... το αν θα γίνει επιθετικός ή θα αυτοκτονήσει αύριο, δε το ξέρει ούτε ο ίδιος...

Σόρυ για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις. Αλλά θα πρέπει να γίνεις όσο γίνεται πιο συγκεκριμένη/ος. Για τα φάρμακα δε θα αναφερθώ καν, αν δε διευκρινιστούν τα υπόλοιπα. Καλό κουράγιο έως ότου...

----------


## labwmenos

http://www.megatv.com/protagonistes/...pubid=19283051
Παρε ενα ντοκυμαντερ για τον αλκοοολισμο

----------


## labwmenos

Αλλαξε η διευθηνση --- > http://www.megatv.com/protagonistes/...pubid=20087756

----------


## Deta

Υπάρχουν φάρμακα γιά να κόψεις το αλκοολ?

----------


## angelos

> Υπάρχουν φάρμακα γιά να κόψεις το αλκοολ?


Τις προηγουμενες μερες, σε δικο μου ψαξιμο που εκανα, επεσα πανω σε αυτη τη σελιδα...
http://psi-gr.tripod.com/psi_drugs_search.htm

Πατα πανω στο "Κυρια Χρηση" και θα σου βγαλει μια λιστα.
Μεταξυ αλλων αναφερονται και τα εξης...

_Απεξάρτηση αλκοόλ - ΝΑΛΤΡΕΞΟΝΗ - NALOREX
Απεξάρτηση αλκοόλ, Αλκοολισμός - ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΗ Β Σύμπλεγμα1 - BECOZYME-S
Απεξάρτηση αλκοόλ, Αλκοολισμός - ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΗ Β Σύμπλεγμα2 - NEUROBION
Απεξάρτηση αλκοόλ, Αλκοολισμός - ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΗ Β6 - BESIX
Απεξάρτηση αλκοόλ, Αλκοολισμός - ΦΥΛΙΚΟ ΟΞΥ - FILICINE_

Προσωπικα διαβασα τις πληροφοριες για τα αντιψυχωσικα που με ενδιαφερουν, και *φαινονται* ακριβεις.
Οποτε θεωρω πως και οι πληροφοριες για την απεξαρτηση αλκοολ, πρεπει να ειναι ακριβεις.

*Αλλα μονον ενας (ή περισσοτεροι) ειδικοι/ψυχιατροι μπορουν να το επιβεβαιωσουν.*
*Οποτε καλυτερα να μιλησεις με καποιον ειδικο/ψυχιατρο.*

----------


## predator

> Υπάρχουν φάρμακα γιά να κόψεις το αλκοολ?


Φυσικα και υπαρχουν,οπως αναφερει ο φιλος απο πανω,αλλα μονα τους δεν κανουν τιποτα.Το 90% αποτελει προσωπικη δουλεια του ασθενη.

----------


## Deta

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lilly64

εγώ θέλω να επικεντρωθώ στο γεγονός ότι το αλκοόλ δεν έχει καμία διαφορά από την πρέζα.
οπότε τι κάνουμε?????????
ότι με οποιαδήποτε εξάρτηση
κλείνουμε ένα ραντεβού σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα
εκεί θα μας πουν πως θα οδηγήσουμε και τον χρήστη που ποτέ δεν παραδέχεται πως έχει πρόβλημα
στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση
στους ΑΑ(ανώνυμους αλκοολικούς)
ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΟΜΠΟΓΙΑΝΙΤΙΣΜΟΥΣ
δεν είστε ειδικοί επί των πάντων επιτέλους
όπως όταν κάποιος έχει πρόβλημα υγείας δε θα τον εξετάσεις εσύ αλλά θα τον πας σε ένα νοσοκομείο,
έτσι και όταν έχει κάποια εξάρτηση θα τον πας σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα

----------

